# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πρόβλημα με γκαραζοπορτα

## sdimitris

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Στο σπιτι ξαφνικά η γκαραζοπορτα κόλλησε και δεν κλεινει. Το κακό ειναι ότι δεν κλείνει ούτε και χειροκίνητα γιατί σαν να κρατάει το μοτέρ οπλισμένο. Έβγαλα την τροφοδοσία αλλα κ πάλι τίποτα. Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι φταίει τι μπορώ να κάνω;
σημείωση, ειδα ότι εχει δυο ρελεδακια αλλα μονο το ενα οπλίζει (το αριστερό στη φωτό). Παιζει ρόλο; Επρεπε να οπλίζει κ το αλλο η ειναι άσχετο;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Όταν κόψεις τροφοδοσία η πόρτα κλείνει χειροκίνητα απασφαλιζοντας τον μηχανισμό με το κλειδακι ?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sdimitris

> Όταν κόψεις τροφοδοσία η πόρτα κλείνει χειροκίνητα απασφαλιζοντας τον μηχανισμό με το κλειδακι ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Οχι, μαγκώνει δεν αφήνει να ανοίξει ο μηχανισμός 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Λογικά έχει τερματίσει σε κανα τοίχο στο ανοιγμα και εχει σφηνωσει.  
Μια φορά που μου έτυχε Αυτό, την σήκωσα με ένα λοστό,  την πήγα λίγο μπροστά ένα δόντι και  μετά είχε τζόγο και άνοιξε με το κλειδακι 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sdimitris

Ναι αυτο ειναι μια λύση για να κλείσει απόψε.
Τωρα απο θέμα επισκευής η τι του φταίει καμία ιδέα ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Άρα επιβεβαιώνεις ότι έχει τερματίσει?
Τοτε μάλλον φταίει ο τερματικος διακοπτης. Ο οποίος δεν έδωσε εντολή να σταματήσει η πόρτα στο ανοιγμα και έκοψε απο προστασία overcurrent 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sdimitris

Νομίζω ότι εχει τερματίσει ναι. Δεν εχει καθόλου περιθώριο να κουνηθεί.

Αυτο αλλάζει η πρέπει να δω πλακέτα καινουρια;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Μάλλον δεν έχει θέμα η πλακέτα,  χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο αυτό. Κανε δοκιμές αύριο. Βαλτη να ανοίξει και κάπου στην μεση πίεσε το διακόπτη με το χέρι προς την σωστή μεριά.  Πρέπει να σταματήσει. Κανε το ίδιο στο κλείσιμο.  Αν δεις ότι δεν σταματάει, την σταματάς με το τηλεκοντρόλ για να μην χτυπήσει πάλι.  Μετά Εκτός τάσης μπορείς να μετρήσεις τους τερματικους διακόπτες  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

μηπως εχει μειωτηρα και δεν μπορεις να την κλεισεις?τον μηχανισμο απασφαλισης τον γνωριζεις?

----------


## sdimitris

Πήγα να δοκιμάσω να τη σηκώσω. Δεν...με τίποτα..ούτε με λεβιέ. Το κακό ειναι ότι την άφησα για κανα μισάωρο εκτός τάσης (να κρυώσει το μοτέρ) και τωρα δεν ακουει ούτε στο τηλεκοντρόλ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sdimitris

> μηπως εχει μειωτηρα και δεν μπορεις να την κλεισεις?τον μηχανισμο απασφαλισης τον γνωριζεις?


Κάποια στιγμή εκανε ενα «κλικ» κ μπόρεσα να ανοίξω τον χειροκίνητο αλλα μόλις πάτησα το τηλεκοντρόλ μπλόκαρε και απο τότε δεν ξανα άνοιξε. 
Ο μρι τήρησα γιατί να μην την αφήνει;
Ο μηχανισμός απασφαλισης Οχι δεν τον γνωρίζω. Πως θα μπορούσα να τον δω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Με ανοιχτό το χειροκινητο δεν τσουλαει η πόρτα με το χέρι? Βαλτη κάπου στην μέση κλείδωσε στη θέση του το χειροκίνητο και πατα  κοντρόλ.  Δε μπορεί θα δουλεύει 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sdimitris

Το θέμα ειναι ότι εχει μπλοκάρει και δεν ανοίγει αυτο το λεβιεδακι που απελευθερώνει τον μηχανισμό για την μετακινήσεις με το χέρι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Το θέμα ειναι ότι εχει μπλοκάρει και δεν ανοίγει αυτο το λεβιεδακι που απελευθερώνει τον μηχανισμό για την μετακινήσεις με το χέρι 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eπειδη δεν τα γνωριζεις καλα καποια φωτογραφια θα βοηθουσε.
ο μηχανισμος απασφαλισης πιθανων ειναι "το λεβιεδακι" που αναφερεις.Αν δεν απασφαλισεις με αυτο το ρολο με το χερι δεν μετακινειται.

----------


## sdimitris

Λοιπόν, μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο, το πρόβλημα τελικα ηταν στο φωτοκύτταρο πομπό. Είχε παρει υγρασία και δε δούλευε σωστά. Άλλαξα τα φωτοκύτταρο και όλα Καλα.
Σας Ευχαριστω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (11-05-18)

----------


## xsterg

ναι αλλα και στο χειροκινητο θα πρεπει να το κανεις να σου δουλευει. φαντασου να κοπει το ρευμα και να χρειαστει να ανοιξεις-κλεισεις την πορτα.

----------

